# ahh, paramedic students...



## Guardian (Oct 24, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rQC5NSQvamA&mode=related&search=

I watched all three and thought it was pretty funny.  Good job guys and gals.  Now I want to make my own.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 24, 2006)

I can't believe I just watched all of that.  LOL


----------



## Guardian (Oct 25, 2006)

Yea, I should warn yall, don't watch this unless you have about 25 mins to kill.


----------



## Medivixen (Oct 25, 2006)

i did have 25 mins to kill and it was quite entertaining heheh


----------



## Jon (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't have the time NOW, but I'm sure I'll be bored later


----------

